
New Platform 3D-Prints Glass with Stunning Precision - Mz
http://www.archdaily.com/772232/mediated-matters-new-platform-3d-prints-glass-with-stunning-precision
======
djmdjm
I'm not seeing the "stunning precision" promised by the headline. The
extrusion seems to be ~7mm thick and significantly sags the moment it leaves
the extruder.

That being said, the results are aesthetically delightful.

------
ChuckMcM
Doesn't look like you'll be 3D printing eye glasses (out of glass,
polycarbonate sure) for a few years yet. But the fact that they got a tool
flow which can keep the glass molten and warm enough that it continues to
adhere layer to layer without a huge amount of droop is pretty awesome.

Could make for some very interesting glass artware.

------
brudgers
Related _Technology Review_ article:
[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/540926/3-d-printing-
bre...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/540926/3-d-printing-breaks-the-
glass-barrier/)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://mashable.com/2015/08/22/3d-glass-
printing/#C2KgF3Zw0a...](http://mashable.com/2015/08/22/3d-glass-
printing/#C2KgF3Zw0aqh), which points to this.

